# World of Heavy Weights



## AnaSCI (Mar 6, 2013)

Powerlifting motivation "WORLD of HEAVY WEIGHTS" by FEDOR - YouTube


----------



## norbit09 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome especially the guys with no bench shirts !!!!!


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 6, 2013)

The human body is just amazing


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 6, 2013)

The guy doing the dips with all the plates- that was kinda weird


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 6, 2013)

Great...now I feel like a pussy!


----------



## srd1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Damn thats impressive.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 6, 2013)

Shit im now depressed
Thanks for motivation anasci.;


----------

